#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό για άδεια κατεδάφισης

## alien

Γνωρίζει κανείς να με πληροφορήσει αν στο τοπογραφικό για κατεδάφιση απαιτείται βεβαίωση υψομέτρου;
 ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά τι νόημα έχει να ζητηθεί βεβαίωση υψομέτρου;
Αφού δεν θα ανεγείρεις κάποιο κτίσμα.

----------


## Kostas2002

Όχι δεν θέλει.

----------


## alien

ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

